# ferns for the terrarium



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I've done a search...but this specific question hasn't been answered.

If one is looking for a fern that is typical looking(i.e NOT Harts tongue fern, etc.) what is the best bet for something that will do well in a viv? I've heard Korean rock fern...which looks pretty typical. Any others? I'd like something with drooping fronds that get about a foot in length.

Thanks!


----------



## m_wells (May 18, 2008)

Nephrolepis exaltata 'Rita's Gold' 

i think they have one at tropiflora.com


----------



## Conman3880 (Jul 8, 2007)

I disagree with the exaltata, mine always seem to brown & rot. Maidenhair ferns do great & look great, so do lemon buttons. Korean rock ferns do well, but IME they are very slow-growing (which might be a good thing).


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Look for Adiantum caudatum. It's has the shape of Nephrolepis and you can kill it. It also produces plantlets at the tips of the fronds. Plant it in a tal viv and toward the top for the best effect.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I tried Adiantum raddianum...but it died on me. What do they prefer?


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Dendrobait said:


> If one is looking for a fern that is typical looking(i.e NOT Harts tongue fern, etc.) what is the best bet for something that will do well in a viv? I've heard Korean rock fern...which looks pretty typical. Any others? I'd like something with drooping fronds that get about a foot in length.
> Thanks!


I've had great success with Rabbits-foot fern--great foliage and fuzzy rhizomes. Many in my tanks have grown up the back walls.
Scott


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Maiden Hair ferns are great! Just keep them moist and out of direct light. No matter how low that light you think may be.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I second the rabbits foot... LOVE the stuff... just need to plant as an epi and let it go.

But something to remember for all ferns... most of these guys love high humidity, but much like the orchids air flow can be an issue... the more air you have moving, the better they seem to do. They can often simply rot out in stagnant tanks.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

How large does the rabbit foot fern get? Also, I have hear it is notorius for scale insect, any truth to this?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

If you've got scale in your tank, it will likely find your ferns and create a great population... I don't think it's just a rabbit foot fern thing, I think it's a fern thing. One of my newest ferns is infested  It's like slugs and jewel orchids... if there are slugs in the tank, they will eat your jewel first and with relish.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Rabbits foot ferns come in all sizes but the one that is commonly available normally has fronds about 6-8 inches max. As for scale I have never seen any scale but coconut scale on them and if they get this it's virtually impossible to get rid of. Looks like tiny salt grains on the underside of the fronds.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

The boston fern I love, although grows huge, it can be cut back, grows fast, and looks very nice, and DOES GREAT in low air flow high humid environment. High light or low seems to still do fine.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

MonopolyBag said:


> The boston fern I love, although grows huge, it can be cut back, grows fast, and looks very nice, and DOES GREAT in low air flow high humid environment. High light or low seems to still do fine.


I like button fern. It isn't lemon button fern, but a whole different genus (taunting you thus, I will now be too lazy to look it up). It seems to have an ideal growth habit for the way I set up my tanks. Lemon button works well for me too, and either white or black-rabbits foot. I have a white-rabbits foot in one of my oldest vivs, and it isn't too unmanageable after a few years.

On the subject of boston fern, Timm's Petticoat is kind of like a mini (well, smaller) boston. It is actually a variety of lemon-button that has branching fronds. Wart ferns (sometimes called Kangaroo ferns) are under-appreciated in my opinion, and there are some cool relatives like_ Microsorum metallicum_ which is gun-metal blue. Really neat. 

And on a closely related note, Salaginellas are awesome. Fern relatives. I like Sal. kraussiana in its many forms (green, gold, gold-tip, pincushion, etc), it seems to do best for me.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I think Rob is speaking if this fern

Pellaea rotundifolia


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Indeed I was! Unfortunately if it isn't an orchid name it just floats right out of my head. Not enough room in there.


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

Anyone use Polypodium formosanum (ET fern, green caterpiller fern, grub fern)? I recently purchased a small one, split it, and put it in 3 of my vivs. I like the foliage much better than the shiny evergreen foliage of rabbit's foot.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Well, Now I'm looking for something to imitate ferns growing on an undercut stream bank...somewhat reminiscent of this photo.

Would need fronds about 2 feet(46 gallon bowfront). I have some Kangaroo's paw fern....but maybe their is something better.


Thanks!

Also added a bit of rabbits foot and may go back to Lowe's for more.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Dendrobait said:


> Well, Now I'm looking for something to imitate ferns growing on an undercut stream bank...somewhat reminiscent of this photo.
> 
> 
> > What photo?


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

http://www.caudata.org/cc/species/Cynop ... auda.shtml


----------

